# Pulsar G10 Do I Restore Or Keep In Combat Con



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi do i restore it or leave it as it was when it was used in





















combat? all the best woody77.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi do i restore it or leave it as it was when it was used in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever turns you on pal its your call in the end ......H.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

or this is what a restor one will look like i am now think i may just put a new glass in?all the best woody77


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Not normally a fan of wabi on any watch but somehow it would seem wrong to change anything on that


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> Not normally a fan of wabi on any watch but somehow it would seem wrong to change anything on that


hi thank you i think your right as so many on ebay have been restor i will keep it like is it was used in iraq by some in the tank regiment all the best woody77.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

it desperately needs a new crystal!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> it desperately needs a new crystal!


hi thanks i know but i think now i may leave it as is you can still see the time ok and the lum is very good still it has had a very hard life just like me.all the best woody77.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it would depend on its past and what it means to you. If its something you just picked up then maybe restore it but if its something that has some sentimental value to you (You say it was used by someone in Iraq) Then maybe if its a friend or family member you may want to keep it as it is or do some cosmetic improvements to keep it ticking over.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Wabi is sacred


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Unless you know for certain that it was used on deployment, it would be equally safe to assume that it was worn by some clumsy oaf who worked in the stores at Cattarick or any other base.

If you know its history, then treat it accordingly. If you don't know its history................


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Unless you know for certain that it was used on deployment, it would be equally safe to assume that it was worn by some clumsy oaf who worked in the stores at Cattarick or any other base.
> 
> If you know its history, then treat it accordingly. If you don't know its history................


Perhaps the wearer scratched it up on purpose just so he could get a new watch!


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Just depends what it means to you,personally i,d get a new crystal .At least then i could see the dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d definitely replace the crystal otherwise leave it as is :wink2:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It all depends on how severe your OCD is. If it belong to me I would definately change it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

A Pulsar G10 cleaned up looks the part. It certainly is a good quality watch I know people who have had them for years and never had a problem (Then again some of my budget watches I have had for years and never had an issue with them)


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

New Crystal makes such a difference, i would replace it and then wear the hell out of it.

nice watch though


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with the sentiments expressed here, with one proviso. If it was used on deployment then I think it is better to leave it as is. Assuming you would like to keep it as a memento. Grail watch or not, some memories are more sacred than a revamped watch appearance. Your call, as there is no wrong or right.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

change glass , leave rest alone

amazing watches for the money


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

Considering that the MOD shop would replace the crystal and clean the watch up a little (or maybe just get rid of it), I think I would do the same. New crystal will add new life to the watch without taking away its strong history.


----------

